# Frozen: The Movie



## Riaz (27/6/14)

http://www.parent24.com/Preschool_2.../The-best-Frozen-parodies-by-parents-20140625

this cracked me up

i have to confess, the songs in that movie are awesome and really stick in persons head, especially if you kid watches the movie like 1000 times over and over

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/6/14)

Hahahahaha the Mom Parodie is so on the dot correct!!!


----------



## MarkK (27/6/14)

lol! nice find Riaz. I'm just a youngster, but I have often thought to myself, one day they are going to torture me with this animated stuff. 
Kudos on being a decent father and letting your little one's watch their favourite movie 1000 times  

Before you know it you will be WISHING you could just put on Frozen or Shrek


----------



## annemarievdh (27/6/14)

MarkK said:


> lol! nice find Riaz. I'm just a youngster, but I have often thought to myself, one day they are going to torture me with this animated stuff.
> Kudos on being a decent father and letting your little one's watch their favourite movie 1000 times
> 
> Before you know it you will be WISHING you could just put on Frozen or Shrek


 
Don't forget the Disney Fairy movies, or Gnomeo & Juliet, Astro Boy, The Smurf movies, Barbie Movies, Monster movies, Alvin and the Chipmunk movies, Sofia movies, Happy Feet movies, The Little Mermaid movies, and a whole lot more I cant remember now


----------



## Riaz (27/6/14)

MarkK said:


> lol! nice find Riaz. I'm just a youngster, but I have often thought to myself, one day they are going to torture me with this animated stuff.
> Kudos on being a decent father and letting your little one's watch their favourite movie 1000 times
> 
> Before you know it you will be WISHING you could just put on Frozen or Shrek


yeah i prefer them watching movies that ive screened first (for as long as i can)

the crap they show on dstv now a days is far from appropriate for kids

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (27/6/14)

rofl yup, thats going to be me in roughly the next 10 years.

Listing every child's movie ever made, and the ways to off myself to each one? lol 


The musicals are my Favourite! NAAAT! lol


----------



## Riaz (27/6/14)

speaking of animations, does anyone have Epic?

i sorta deleted it from my pc and no one at work has it


----------



## annemarievdh (27/6/14)

haha the last one with the two dads !!!!!


----------



## Riaz (27/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> haha the last one with the two dads !!!!!


that had me in stiches too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy (27/6/14)

Riaz said:


> speaking of animations, does anyone have Epic?
> 
> i sorta deleted it from my pc and no one at work has it


 
Ek het hom daai one


----------



## annemarievdh (27/6/14)

And it was so apropriate the the daugters, dady's with daugthers normaly realize a liking in disney movies...


----------



## PeterHarris (27/6/14)

do you want to build a snow man.... tra la la la laaaah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (27/6/14)

Riaz said:


> yeah i prefer them watching movies that ive screened first (for as long as i can)
> 
> the crap they show on dstv now a days is far from appropriate for kids


And here we thought we were the only perants that think DSTV is the biggest load of  

We watch Back to the future 1 and 2 last night, this kid of ours had such a good luagh and totally enjoyed it without all the violence and acting stupid to get attention.......grrr
We got Ghost buster, He Man, TMNT  and lots of old cartoons and animations that he loves 

As for Frozen
my first thoughts were "is it an animation or a musical?" 
It grows on you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (27/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> do you want to build a snow man.... tra la la la laaaah


Thanks!!!! Now its stuck in my head AGAIN!!! 

But it is cute

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (27/6/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> And here we thought we were the only perants that think DSTV is the biggest load of
> 
> We watch Back to the future 1 and 2 last night, this kid of ours had such a good luagh and totally enjoyed it without all the violence and acting stupid to get attention.......grrr
> We got Ghost buster, He Man, TMNT  and lots of old cartoons and animations that he loves
> ...


 
Haha I recorded Back to the Future 2 and 3, my son is whaching no 3 for the 8th time at the moment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (27/6/14)

dammit now i am going to wach frozen...as in now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (27/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Haha I recorded Back to the Future 2 and 3, my son is whaching no 3 for the 8th time at the moment


His got taste 

We going to watch 3 tonight, no idea how many times he had watched it and it still gets him giggling 
Got them on DVD
Oldy but a goody

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/6/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> His got taste
> 
> We going to watch 3 tonight, no idea how many times he had watched it and it still gets him giggling
> Got them on DVD
> Oldy but a goody


 
i just love the giggels, makes me smile

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (27/6/14)

Riaz said:


> speaking of animations, does anyone have Epic?
> 
> i sorta deleted it from my pc and no one at work has it



I have it but I think you a little far away

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (27/6/14)

even the nannny sings the frozen songs while cleaning lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Simon Kruger (27/6/14)

I would be so happy if my daughters watched Frozen, but no, my household is a BARNEY household.

That purple nipple is driving the wife and myself insane.

There is only SO many times, I can hear that song....


I love you, you love me.....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (27/6/14)

Simon Kruger said:


> I would be so happy if my daughters watched Frozen, but no, my household is a BARNEY household.
> 
> That purple nipple is driving the wife and myself insane.
> 
> ...


Get the Hafilump movie

Lumpy di di di di I'm a Hafilump!!!!
This one will make you grow grey over night, but it is a hell of a lot better than that Purple nipple!!!
I hid away the Barney movies and all that  , that people gave him, so our son is normal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (27/6/14)

Bumblebabe said:


> Get the Hafilump movie
> 
> Lumpy di di di di I'm a Hafilump!!!!
> This one will make you grow grey over night, but it is a hell of a lot better than that Purple nipple!!!
> I hid away the Barney movies and all that  , that people gave him, so our son is normal


My girl is over Lumpy now, but I know exactly what you saying!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (27/6/14)

TylerD said:


> My girl is over Lumpy now, but I know exactly what you saying!


Ours went missing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (27/6/14)

Simon Kruger said:


> I would be so happy if my daughters watched Frozen, but no, my household is a BARNEY household.
> 
> That purple nipple is driving the wife and myself insane.
> 
> ...


oh we've got a few movies that my daugther watches all the time, these are HER favorites lol

frozen
epic
barney
dora the explorer
rio 1 and 2
tangled

for you musical lovers, watch Rio.

IT IS AWESOME


----------



## annemarievdh (27/6/14)

My daughter is all about Sophia the firs and Disney's Fairy movies and when the movie is over SHE's the princess or the fairy  it never ends

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollypop (27/6/14)

This is exactly why I'll be raising my kids on Tarantino movies, should I ever have any. Watching kill bill 1000 times? Yes please! Having my little girl running around in a yellow tracksuit and beating up boys? You know it!!! 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rex_Bael (29/6/14)

For the fathers with daughters, the new My Little Pony has been my daughter's favourite for the past two and a half years. That got her off Barney and she has since added Blue's Clues, Dora and Littlest Pet Shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen (18/7/14)

Being kiddless I wish I could say "I have no idea what you are talking about" but my aftercare kiddies loooove these movies and I must say I quite enjoy them myself

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/14)

Fairy Tales Explaind


----------



## Riaz (25/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Fairy Tales Explaind


now i have closure 

thanks @annemarievdh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr Evil (27/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> do you want to build a snow man.... tra la la la laaaah



One of the girls at work was telling me, she and her daughter was watching and the song came on, they started singing along but instead of building a snowman she said, "Do you wanna b**w a snowman"

I couldn't stop laughing when i heard the story. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

Hahaha 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=747679758636734&id=102662719805111


----------



## Alex (8/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

